# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  BURSA KOIS, Dari Penggemar untuk Penggemar

## Robby Iwan

Salam Kois,

KOIS ada rencana untuk menyelenggarakan bursa kois, yang intinya menyediakan sarana kepada para hobiest untuk menjual ikan2nya karena berbagai alasan al;

1. Kolamnya kepenuhan
2. Bosan dan ingin ganti dengan ikan baru
3. Dimarahin istri/anak karena kebanyakan bengong dikolam.
4. Atau alasan apa saja boleh..  ::  

Rencananya acara akan diadakan tahun ini juga, waktu dan tempat belum ditentukan, syarat2 sedang di bicarakan oleh calon panitia...

Nah Rekan2, kalo ada masukan yang bisa bikin acara ini meriah, more fun, dan menjadi ajang temu muka antar anggota forum, dll yg bermanfaat buat kita2.. silakan disodorkan..

oh ya.., rencana nya acara ini bukan one day event tapi 2 atau 3 hari..

sekian dulu, ditunggu masukan2nya..

----------


## dedyw

> Salam Kois,
> 
> Nah Rekan2, kalo ada masukan yang bisa bikin acara ini meriah, more fun, dan menjadi ajang temu muka antar anggota forum, dll yg bermanfaat buat kita2.. silakan disodorkan..
> 
> oh ya.., rencana nya acara ini bukan one day event tapi 2 atau 3 hari..
> 
> sekian dulu, ditunggu masukan2nya..


Pa Robby, sekedar masukkan aja ya pak..., 

Gimana kalo ada semacam workshop/bagi2 pengalaman ( pembicaranya :  senior2 kita di forum, atau rekan2 yang bersedia.. ), semacam tips & trik, hunting koi yang berkualitas, problem seputar kolam, dll...

Soalnya, jarang banget acara seperti ini....

maklum, saya masih baru banget di dunia per-koi-an...  ::  

salam,
dedy w

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pa dedyw, 

Ada pernah kami bicarakan dgn rekan2 untuk melaksanakan hal tsb. saya rasa sangat bagus.. bincang2 seputar pemilihan koi, kesehatan ikan, keeping, pembuatan kolam, pemijahan,dll..banyak pakarnya di forum ini..al; Bpk2 sbb; Datta, Baskoro "masterpiece", Ricky san,Udin "tukang koi",Awal, Sven, Rudi showa, Riwin yang dari canton, dan masih banyak yang lain.., mungkin klo ada sponsor bisa didatangkan juga tamu dari jepang atau jiran...., insyaallah bisa direalisasikan sambil liat2 dan pilih2 ikan para penggemar di bursa kois ini.

terima kasih atas usulannya nya.

----------


## PutNus

Dengan acara yang seperti Pak Robby sampaikan itu saja sudah sangat cukup dan pasti menarik dan Rame.....

----------


## dedyw

> Ada pernah kami bicarakan dgn rekan2 untuk melaksanakan hal tsb. saya rasa sangat bagus.. bincang2 seputar pemilihan koi, kesehatan ikan, keeping, pembuatan kolam, pemijahan,dll..banyak pakarnya di forum ini..al; Bpk2 sbb; Datta, Baskoro "masterpiece", Ricky san,Udin "tukang koi",Awal, Sven, Rudi showa, Riwin yang dari canton, dan masih banyak yang lain.., mungkin klo ada sponsor bisa didatangkan juga tamu dari jepang atau jiran...., insyaallah bisa direalisasikan sambil liat2 dan pilih2 ikan para penggemar di bursa kois ini.
> 
> terima kasih atas usulannya nya.


Pak Robby....
saya pribadi sangat senang sekali kalau acara bicang2 dari teman2 senior itu terwujud...

makasih banyak pak.... :: 


salam,
dedy

----------


## SHOWAKU

Kapan nih Pak dilaksanakannya.....bisa dapet lungsuran ikan-ikan bagus para senior KOI nih dengan harga murah tentunya.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Kapan nih Pak dilaksanakannya.....bisa dapet lungsuran ikan-ikan bagus para senior KOI nih dengan harga murah tentunya.....


Pa Showaku,

Diusahakan tahun ini juga, sedang mendata senior2.. dan ikan2nya yg mau di wariskan..  ::  , ssstt ada yang jumbo.. , bisa utk oyagoi.., ada yg kelas kontes juga..

----------


## koinia

Andai di Surabaya ada acara seperti ini............. malangnya.............

----------


## chester

Bisa diusulkan dan dikordinasikan dengan SKC, Pak Andrimanysah dan Pak Riwin, Pak Sugeng dll. Kalau minatnya besar pasti mereka akan tergerak utk bergerak juga,   ::  

cheers

----------


## showa

he he he


kalo di surabaya belum ada, nga pa pa ko jika bapak mau main ke jakarta dulu,......................................he heh eh e
pasti kita sambut dgn tangan terbuka, bukan begitu om...............?

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ide yang manstappppp... 

Sebaiknya idenya dibedakan dengan ide jual beli atau lelang...

Maksudnya; tentu ikan yang di offer yang bagus lah dengan harga miring bukan "kualitas" nya yang miring, sehingga tampak bukan karena kolam kepenuhan, bosan atau dimarahi istri/suami tapi ada kesan "bersih-bersih" kolam. 

Cheers

----------


## cantonguy

Rasanya di kolam gue jg ada yg mau di-afkir.... minat ?? 


> Andai di Surabaya ada acara seperti ini............. malangnya.............

----------


## chester

Kang Robby,

Karena lagi akan ada proyek renovasi kolam di rumah saya yang sudah 1-2 thn tertunda tunda terus,  mungkin (mungkin) akan ada beberapa oyagoi yang bisa saya partisipasikan di bursa nanti, dan sekarang lagi cari team handling karena hampir semua di atas 75 cm an. Beberapa tosai gosanke show quality juga mungkin akan 'direlakan' walaupun beberapa teman sudah pada 'reserve' duluan, he he he (reserve doang dealnya kagak,   ::   ::  )

cheers

----------


## SUNU

> Kang Robby,
> 
> Karena lagi akan ada proyek renovasi kolam di rumah saya yang sudah 1-2 thn tertunda tunda terus,  mungkin (mungkin) akan ada beberapa oyagoi yang bisa saya partisipasikan di bursa nanti, dan sekarang lagi cari team handling karena hampir semua di atas 75 cm an. Beberapa tosai gosanke show quality juga mungkin akan 'direlakan' walaupun beberapa teman sudah pada 'reserve' duluan, he he he (reserve doang dealnya kagak,    )
> 
> cheers


Would be very happy, if I can get one of the famous Mr. Ricky's jumbo  Koi.   ::  

Salam,
Sunu

----------


## Robby Iwan

Panitia akan mengadakan rapat minggu ini, .. insyaallah paling lambat minggu depan akan ada pengumuman resmi tentang aturan2 bursa baik untuk pemilik maupun calon pemilik oyagoi dan ikan2 kelas kontes tsb..  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Kang Robby,
> 
> sekarang lagi cari team handling karena hampir semua di atas 75 cm an. Beberapa tosai gosanke show quality juga mungkin akan 'direlakan'..
> 
> cheers


Rick,

Panitia akan menyediakan team handling.., bila diperlukan team bisa di pesan dari sekarang.

salam.

----------


## chester

Pak Sunu, thanks atas minatnya a/way spt yang saya mentioned, masih merupakan kemungkinan buat saya 'berpisah' dengan oyagoi2 tsb setelah sekian lama 'bersama', he he he

Dua dari oyagoi teresebut,  Kohaku, satu Hoshikin 84 cm dan satu Sakai 75 cm sudah padat telur waktu saya check kemarin siang dan semalam saya breed utk buang telur dan barusan tadi pagi saya lihat banyak sekali telurnya. Sayang 1 bak (Hosikin) lupa saya tutup waktu mijah dan kena hujan cukup lebat semalam takutnya telur rusak.

Kalau telur2  bisa menetas dan pada waktu acara bursa nanti sudah agak kasar bodi burayaknya, akan saya kemas beberapa plastik berisi beberapa puluh anakan buat 'burayak door prize' , he he he, biar para hobbyist ada pengalaman mengculling dan membesarkan koi mulai dari burayak, kalau dari tosai mah gampang, he he he

Rob, thanks atas tawaran team handlingnya, will think about it .. Masih sayang euy sama oyagoi2 tsb   ::  Sudah dibuangin telurnya kelihatan ramping lagi dan cukup kuatlah kalau buat kontes2 lokalan aja , he he he

cheers

----------


## SUNU

Kagak dapat Emak-nya, anaknya juga gak papa dah....   ::   ::  

Salam,
Sunu

----------


## Robby Iwan

Rick,

Klo masih cinta ..ya jgn dilepas dong.., kan prinsipnya win-win.., yang jual seneng..yang beli happy..

urusan culling.. aku belum punya pengalaman tuh.. kapan2 aku boleh liat ya..

Thks&Rgds

----------


## showa

satu plastik anakkan..........?
kurang dong, yg betul 20 plastik anakkan baru oke punya itu bos..............

jadi yg dari luar jakarta kebagian semua itu, dan semangat 45 pasti datangnya kalo denger ada anakkan dari indukkan 84cm yg mau di bagi bagi...........

iya nga bos..........?

----------


## koinia

Oooiiiiiiii .................... jangan lupain yg dari SURABAYA ya..........!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chester

Rud, kalo telornya pada netas sich ok aja karena sebagian jamuran apalagi yang eks indukan hoshikin yg 84 cm itu. Yang jamuran sudah dibuangin dan yang terselamatkan (tapi belum tentu hatching) kira-kira cuma 1-2,000 telur lah. Nanti gw update lagi. Cullingnya ntar ramean aja dgn Robby cs sambil rujakkan, he he he

Meantime, tergantung cuaca and temp, nanti akhir Des si GC rencananya akan dibreed di rumah.  Suaminya special dari Jepang yang Jan lalu dapat Kokugyo Best Male Kohaku di AJS 07. Anakannya mereka yang buat ikutan Breeder Contestnya KOIS nantI. Makanya lagi mau belajar handstripping nich karena ikan besar kebanyakan kawinnya ganas kasihan GCnya, he he he ..  Telurnya juga belum gitu banyak sptnya.

Desember emang bulan kawin..   ::  

cheers

----------


## chester

> Rick,
> 
> Klo masih cinta ..ya jgn dilepas dong.., kan prinsipnya win-win.., yang jual seneng..yang beli happy..
> 
> urusan culling.. aku belum punya pengalaman tuh.. kapan2 aku boleh liat ya..
> 
> Thks&Rgds


Rob, kalau ada yang baru gantinya mungkin yang lama bisa direlakan juga apa boleh buat karena kolam jg ada kapasitas maksimumnya   ::  

Utk culling kohaku ntar kita praktekkan teknik culling seperti yang pernah diartikelkan di Nichirin edisi beberapa bulan yang lalu. Kalau kejam gitu sortirnya mungkin cuma dapat 1 persenan aja kali. Will let you know kalau telur2nya sudah pada (dan bisa) menetas utk culling di minggu pertama setelah digeber kutu air and artemia ..

cheers

----------


## showa

he he he

rujak cingur ya om................?, bukan rujak bibir kan.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Wahh.... 
Seperti apa ya kira-kira koinya para suhu? Posting dong Bos gambarnya....

cheers

----------


## showa

posting ayo posting

posting ayo posting

posting ayo posting



mana nic gambarnya ko bayang bayang, he he he he

----------


## chester

Gambarnya? bisa lihat di www.sentulpark-koi.com dan di halaman pertamna click ZNA Jakarta, terdaftar atas nama Chester, he he he

Utk yang dibursakan, foto2 ikan akan diberikan kepada panitia utk penanganan selanjutnya, apabila segala sesuatunya sudah fully confirmed   ::  

cheers

----------


## showa

ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## SHOWAKU

> Pak Sunu, thanks atas minatnya a/way spt yang saya mentioned, masih merupakan kemungkinan buat saya 'berpisah' dengan oyagoi2 tsb setelah sekian lama 'bersama', he he he
> 
> Dua dari oyagoi teresebut,  Kohaku, satu Hoshikin 84 cm dan satu Sakai 75 cm sudah padat telur waktu saya check kemarin siang dan semalam saya breed utk buang telur dan barusan tadi pagi saya lihat banyak sekali telurnya. Sayang 1 bak (Hosikin) lupa saya tutup waktu mijah dan kena hujan cukup lebat semalam takutnya telur rusak.
> 
> Kalau telur2  bisa menetas dan pada waktu acara bursa nanti sudah agak kasar bodi burayaknya, akan saya kemas beberapa plastik berisi beberapa puluh anakan buat 'burayak door prize' , he he he, biar para hobbyist ada pengalaman mengculling dan membesarkan koi mulai dari burayak, kalau dari tosai mah gampang, he he he
> 
> Rob, thanks atas tawaran team handlingnya, will think about it .. Masih sayang euy sama oyagoi2 tsb   Sudah dibuangin telurnya kelihatan ramping lagi dan cukup kuatlah kalau buat kontes2 lokalan aja , he he he
> 
> cheers



Mantap nih kalo para suhu-suhu mau beramal buat kemajuan KOi's
Salut buat Pak Chester...
hidup KOI's Mania  ::   ::   ::  
Ditunggu ya pak....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Provokasi.....?

MIMPI KALI YEEEE.....    ::   ::   ::  


Salam,
Sunu

----------


## koinia

Untuk orang di luar jakarta boleh nggak ikutan bursa koi? dimana dan kapan ya?

Please infonya ya supaya juga nggak ketinggalan.

----------


## dattairadian

Tentu boleh Pak..
Kemungkinan besar akan diadakan di bulan Februari 2008

----------


## SUNU

Setujuuuu pak..... Kalo gak Februari, Maret.

Saya udah takut aja waktu Om Rudy bilang tahun ini juga. He he he... jadi bisa nabung dulu....   ::  

Salam,
Sunu

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Setujuuuu pak..... Kalo gak Februari, Maret.
> 
> Saya udah takut aja waktu Om Rudy bilang tahun ini juga. He he he... jadi bisa nabung dulu....   
> 
> Salam,
> Sunu


Iya pa Sunu.., sebaiknya keinginan belanja koi ditahan dulu..sebelum melihat bursa yg satu ini.., takut nyesel nanti..he3x

salam

----------


## SUNU

Iya Om Robby, tapi kemaren lagi gak tahan dan iseng maen ke Pulau Dua (lagi buka Outlet di Bogor Trade Mall) jadi aja .....   ::  

Buat temen-temen yang 'gak tahan' juga, Offer-nya Om Dodo juga layak dilirik tuh ya....   ::  

Salam,
Sunu

----------


## Ari

yth pak datta, pak sunu dan pak rudy showa,

apakah kiranya bisa diberikan gambaran  informasi, jadi seandainya saja di bulan desember ini sudah bisa diberikan kisaran harga beserta kelasnya, jadi kita bisa lebih siap dalam hal angka yang harus kami sisihkan. Jadi seandainya acara itu di ibaratkan buku, ada kata pengantar dulu pak....begitulah


terimakasih 
salam
ari

----------


## dattairadian

rencananya memang begitu pak...

----------


## koinia

> Tentu boleh Pak.. 
> Kemungkinan besar akan diadakan di bulan Februari 2008


Pak Datta, saya tunggu ya info tgl dan tempat ya dan berikut "_kata pengantarnya_" ya

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kawan2,

Sebagai informasi, Hasil rapat KOIS mengenai Bursa, secara ringkas adalah sbb:

(1).Terpilih sebagai Ketua Panitia Bursa KOIS, Sdr.Lucky

(2).Tanggal tentative 9 Feb 2008, Secara resmi Waktu & Tempat akan diumumkan kemudian.

(3).Akan ada 2 (dua) kegiatan dalam waktu yg bersamaan, 1> LELANG Hobi's Koi.. berkwalitas super harga miriing..   ::  , jumlahnya terbatas dan gambar ikan akan ditayangkan diforum sblmnya.; 2> BURSA BEBAS, dimana pemilik ikan dapat langsung menjual kpd pengunjung di arena bursa.

(4). Untuk pemilik yang ingin menjual ikan2nya dpt mendaftar lewat forum dan kemudian akan dihubungi panitia, atau telp ke Humas langsung (sdr.Rudishowa).

(5). Seleksi untuk ikan LELANG akan dilakukan oleh Team Appraisal yg  diketuai oleh sdr. Datta (ZNA) utk menentukan ikan tsb layak masuk kelas super utk dilelang atau tidak.

Demikian utk sementara, pengumuman resmi yang lebih detail akan di tayangkan oleh Panitia dlm waktu dekat.


Salam KOIS

----------


## PutNus

> Kawan2,
> 
> 
> Demikian utk sementara, pengumuman resmi yang lebih detail akan di tayangkan oleh Panitia dlm waktu dekat.
> 
> 
> Salam KOIS


*Ditunggu pengumuman resminya Pak, supaya bisa  persiapan untuk mengikutinya*

----------


## luki

> Kawan2,
> 
> Sebagai informasi, Hasil rapat KOIS mengenai Bursa, secara ringkas adalah sbb:
> 
> (1).Terpilih sebagai Ketua Panitia Bursa KOIS, Sdr.Lucky
> 
> (2).Tanggal tentative 9 Feb 2008, Secara resmi Waktu & Tempat akan diumumkan kemudian.
> 
> (3).Akan ada 2 (dua) kegiatan dalam waktu yg bersamaan, 1> LELANG Hobi's Koi.. berkwalitas super harga miriing..   , jumlahnya terbatas dan gambar ikan akan ditayangkan diforum sblmnya.; 2> BURSA BEBAS, dimana pemilik ikan dapat langsung menjual kpd pengunjung di arena bursa.
> ...


Kepada teman teman yang ingin melelangkan ikan nya , sudah bisa mengirim foto ikan nya ke alamat   :  [email protected]
di lengkapi dengan :

1. Nama Breeder
2. Size
3. Sex ( kalo bisa )

yang nanti nya akan langsung di appraise oleh sdr. Datta.
Untuk sistem dan teknis appraisal nya  sdr.Datta yang akan menjelaskan secara detail. ( bukan begitu boss Datta )

Salam,

----------


## showa

Pak Ketua Bursa sudah bersabda tuh,..................siap pak ketua...........................he he he he he

dan selamat berselancar di awal atau perdana tayang ini ya om, seneng juga om Lucki sudah mulai berbicara dan ikut nulis nulis.........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Kawan2,
> 
> Sebagai informasi, Hasil rapat KOIS mengenai Bursa, secara ringkas adalah sbb:
> 
> (1).Terpilih sebagai Ketua Panitia Bursa KOIS, Sdr.Lucky
> 
> (2).Tanggal tentative 9 Feb 2008, Secara resmi Waktu & Tempat akan diumumkan kemudian.
> ...


Selamat ya P Robby,
Akhirnya dia nongol juga....

----------


## koinia

Pak Rudi showa, kapan nih foto ikan2x yg mau dilelang disiarkan secara langsung kepada kita???? sudah nggak sabar nih.............

So untuk peserta dari luar kota yg mau ikutan lelang apakah harus datang ke tempat pelelangan??? mahal atuh di ongkos......... apalagi kalau sampai kalah lelang, weleh-weleh...........

----------


## showa

sabar om,..........


kita masih menunggu peserta yg mau masuk serta melampirkan foto** ikan juga sehingga panitya dapat segera menayangkan di forum ini.

sabar sedikit ya, he he he he

----------


## Ari

om rudy showa...

kalau boleh minta bocoran, ikan yang dilelang jumbo semua atau...?
apakah panitia menyediakan service pengiriman ( tambah biaya ) untuk peserta luar kota?

salam
maturnuwun

----------


## showa

bursa dan lelang, kali ini di ikuti semua size ikan om termasuk jumbo.
adapun utk peserta luar kota sebenarnya kami mengharapkan bisa datang karena acara ini semata mata adalah utk mempererat tali silaturahim antara sesama penggemar ikan koi.

akan tetapi jika ternyata ada yg membeli dari luar kota, nanti kita akan pertimbangkan masukkan ini, utk dibahas oleh Panitya.

mudah**an ada jalan keluarnya.

----------


## dattairadian

> Kepada teman teman yang ingin melelangkan ikan nya , sudah bisa mengirim foto ikan nya ke alamat   :  [email protected]
> di lengkapi dengan :
> 
> 1. Nama Breeder
> 2. Size
> 3. Sex ( kalo bisa )
> 
> yang nanti nya akan langsung di appraise oleh sdr. Datta.
> Untuk sistem dan teknis appraisal nya  sdr.Datta yang akan menjelaskan secara detail. ( bukan begitu boss Datta )
> ...


Foto yang masuk nantinya akan pilah-pilah menjadi 3 kategori.

3 kategori yang dimaksud adalah:

*Kelas Super* :
-    Gosanke
-    Ukuran diatas 55cm
-    Female bersertifikat atau ikan juara dengan kondisi terakhir masih merupakan kandidat kuat untuk juara kembali.

Mungkin akan dibatasi hanya untuk (paling banyak) 5 ikan.

*Kelas Premium (A):*
-    Bisa untuk ikut kontes (paling tidak representative)

*Kelas Biasa (B):*
-    Tidak memenuhi kriteria kelas premium (A)


Untuk range harga pantas yang akan ditentukan panitia untuk ke 3 kategori tersebut, akan diumumkan oleh Luki secara detail (bukan begitu bos luki?  :P )

----------


## koinia

Pak Datta, apakah acara koi lelangnya jadi tgl 9 February 2008? so juga dimana acara akan berlangsung? juga apakah foto2x ikan yg mau dilelang sudah bisa dilihat dan dimana? terima kasih atas infonya.

----------


## PutNus

> Pak Datta, apakah acara koi lelangnya jadi tgl 9 February 2008? so juga dimana acara akan berlangsung? juga apakah foto2x ikan yg mau dilelang sudah bisa dilihat dan dimana? terima kasih atas infonya.




*Saya juga mengajukan pertanyaan yang sama Pak panitya lelang*

----------


## dattairadian

Ada perubahan konsep pak. Acara bursa akan di gabungkan dengan acara KOI's Koi Show. Kami sedang terus menggodoknya agar menjadi acara yang semenarik mungkin untuk koi kichi-ers. Mungkin Pak Luki sebagai ketua panitia bursanya bisa lebih menjelaskan...

----------


## PutNus

> Ada perubahan konsep pak. Acara bursa akan di gabungkan dengan acara KOI's Koi Show. Kami sedang terus menggodoknya agar menjadi acara yang semenarik mungkin untuk koi kichi-ers. Mungkin Pak Luki sebagai ketua panitia bursanya bisa lebih menjelaskan...



Wah kalau begitu keperluan indukan saya untuk mijahkan bulan Februari /Maret ini harus Pak Datta saja yang suply ke saya, biasa  maunya Koi import harga lokal, hehe,he... Bisa Pak?

----------


## dattairadian

Adanya pejantan pak...  ::

----------


## SUNU

Om Luki, mau tanya.

Yang berhak buat ikutan Lelang apa hanya anggota KOI's (yang sudah terdaftar dan punya ID) atau anggota di Milis/ Forum ini juga (yg belum daftar KOI's)?

----------


## showa

sementara menunggu Om Luki, saya bantu sedikit utk lebih jelasnya nanti biar Om Luki yg menambahkan nga pa pa ya om.....?


peserta lelang adalah siapa saja yg mau beli ikan koi atau sekedar liat ikan koi yg mau di lelang boleh hadir bebas.

adapun bagi peserta yg mau mendaftarkan ikannya utk dilelang/di jual diharuskan utk mendaftarkan terlebih dahulu ke Panitia.

kumaha kang Sunu......?

----------


## dattairadian

Maaf, mau meluruskan ke simpang siuran....!
Kegiatan bursa dan lelang akan disatukan dengan acara koi show bulan maret nanti.
Peserta lelang (jual) adalah yang mengikut sertakan ikannya pada show & didaftarkan ke panitia. Jadi ikan yang dilelang adalah ikan2 yang berkualitas.
Peserta lelang (beli) adalah siapa saja yang hadir dan mau ikut lelang.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Maaf, mau meluruskan ke simpang siuran....!
> Kegiatan bursa dan lelang akan disatukan dengan acara koi show bulan maret nanti.
> Peserta lelang (jual) adalah yang mengikut sertakan ikannya pada show & didaftarkan ke panitia. Jadi ikan yang dilelang adalah ikan2 yang berkualitas.
> Peserta lelang (beli) adalah siapa saja yang hadir dan mau ikut lelang.


Pa Datta,

Usul.., apa mungkin klo ada yg mau lepas ikannya yg ukuran 60+ bisa ikut jual dengan bayar entry fee karena kelasnya tidak ada dlm lomba..

.

----------


## dattairadian

yup. kita memang berencana menyediakan lelang kelas spesial oyagoi (indukan) juga, tanpa harus ikut show sebelumnya...

----------


## rvidella

apa definisi indukan?

besar? ... tahu indukan produktif atau tidak darimana?

thanks

----------


## dattairadian

kalo menurut dodo bagaimana?

----------


## showa

he he he he he       ::

----------


## hankoi

Getu aja kok tanya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paimo

he..he...he....nggak jadi....ternyata kadaluwarsa...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## menkar

acara nya kapan n dimanakah jadinya?

sudah lewat yah?

----------


## doddy

wah kapan nich? mudah2an bisa datang  :P  :P  :P

----------

